# Injectable B-12



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking for a legit domestic human grade source. Also looking for opinions on subq dosing how much and how often. I am interested in giving this a shot to see if my energy levels can improve and help me avoid the urge to grab some coffee when I'm feeling ran down.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 25, 2013)

Try all day chemist? Not sure about sub q.. I've only pinned B-12 once and that was to use it to clear a bottle for sust in Mexico.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll give it a look. Shouldn't be that hard to find since its just vitamins. I just want to make sure its human grade and made in a real lab etc... I know it can be used sub Q or IM but I'd rather do it once a week sub Q than add another IM injection.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 26, 2013)

try CEM


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> try CEM



I didn't see anything on CEM's site.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 26, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I didn't see anything on CEM's site.



Vitamin B12 Injectable 1000mcg/ml

Click the link


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> Vitamin B12 Injectable 1000mcg/ml
> 
> Click the link



Ahhh good shit thanks man...I swear that just made me feel like a noob because I've navigated many websites...lol That seems like a great deal too.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 26, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Ahhh good shit thanks man...I swear that just made me feel like a noob because I've navigated many websites...lol That seems like a great deal too.



lol no worries. It is located under the supplies section on their website making it rather difficult to find. And yes, that is quite the deal. Good stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2013)

never heard ppl pinning it subQ, I pin 1ml with a slin pin IM in the delts E2Ws


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> never heard ppl pinning it subQ, I pin 1ml with a slin pin IM in the delts E2Ws



I've read about it being done both ways. I bought slin pins from GPZ with the idea I'd just use 1ml per week. Seems like there is more info in IM injections of it rather than subQ however its mentioned often. Just seems like the easiest route to take if already pinning other AAS. I was thinking 1ml per week.


----------

